

The "turbo entabulator" - Jun8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIS5n9Oyzsc

======
Jun8
Several years ago, Rockwell International decided to get into the heavy duty
transmission business. They were getting ready to tape the first introduction
video. As a warm up, the professional narrator began what has become a legend
within the trucking industry. This man should have won an academy award for
his stellar performance. Remember this was strictly off the cuff, nothing was
written down.

I think you will enjoy this once in a lifetime performance.

